# Am I INFP or INTP?



## CaptainWayward (Jun 8, 2012)

An INFP will be more apt to adopt the rational of the people they hang out with; an INTP will be more likely to adopt the morals.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Meh, INTP. It's obvious. You just got 5w4 probably.
> 
> Also, shyness has nothing to do with introversion. It's just an unfortunate association to introverts because many introversts are shy. Extraverts can be shy as well, though. Introversion only deals with how you gain and lose energy. I lose energy very fast and when I do I need to be alone.


_You are most likely a type_ 5 (the Investigator) with _4_ wing Self-preservation

What is this wizardry?


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> There is much more to the letters dear. But you know what? Since you're going to dismiss everything I've said because it seems that you've already made up your mind about what your type is, fine. So believe what you want and have a nice day.


Gone so soon, cupcake? :sad:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

anak said:


> Gone so soon, cupcake? :sad:


Yes sugar. You're going to have to deal. :tongue:


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

anak said:


> Off of one question. Your argument is invalid.
> 
> "Testing N on a MBTI doesn't make you N necessarily."
> 
> Yes, but testing as I, N, and P on every MBTI i've ever taken at work, at school and the off times online seems pretty strange. Does it not, sweetheart?


Try ISTP.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Yes sugar. You're going to have to deal. :tongue:


However will I live without you????????????????????????????? 
*plays tiny violin*
Thanks for at least trying to help type me.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

anak said:


> However will I live without you?????????????????????????????
> *plays tiny violin*
> Thanks for at least trying to help type me.


You'll survive. :wink:
Good luck figuring it out though. I think the Fi force is strong in you. INFP would have been my second choice.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

tangosthenes said:


> Try ISTP.


I've actually never encountered one. Why?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Just a hunch.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

anak said:


> _You are most likely a type_ 5 (the Investigator) with _4_ wing Self-preservation
> 
> What is this wizardry?


Magic. The way you dismiss emotion, emotional values and relationships point strongly towards T, but you also describe that you feel more mushy (even though this is not discerned, same with me) than what's perhaps expected, so ergo w4. Or perhaps even main fix 4. 

You're an introverted thinker for sure, but the S or N I haven't bothered to look into. I see lots of sarcasm in you though so I'm going N here. Need to do a proper assessment of the test you did in order to get a better grip of where you are on the MBTI spectrum though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, my impressions based on the questionnaire:

I see more Ni than Ne. I agree about the image being SeNi. I'm considering INTJ though, because N is definitely dominant over S in my opinion. That could also explain the Fi


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

LeaT said:


> Well, my impressions based on the questionnaire:
> 
> I see more Ni than Ne. I agree about the image being SeNi. I'm considering INTJ though, because N is definitely dominant over S in my opinion. That could also explain the Fi



When I see INTPs, I don't feel like them. I may think like them, but I don't act like them. The same with INFPs and their too feely and sentimental natures. For instance, for the last two years I've volunteered myself for a lot of community service. I did this to get into a good college. I have an INFP humanitarian friends who's all about zen and being a vegan and indie music. The kind of I-don't-watch-tv type. I make it a point to eat steak in front of her and talk about shows while she's around. There will, however be random bouts of feeling, e.g. crying while watching rise of the planet of the apes. The only INTJ I know is my sister, and admittedly we do think alike, but she is more practical. She's actually the only one I get along with in my family, which consists of too many ISFJs. God, I hate ISFJs. She's more the person I go to when I want to find out what to do with my problems in a practical way. Where as I will speculate about something, she'll cement it.

I just took the cognitive test, if that could help you out.

*Your Cognitive Functions:
Introverted Thinking (Ti) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.69
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||| 8.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||||||||| 7.73
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||| 7.48
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||||||| 5.39
Introverted Intuition (Ni) |||||||| 3.2
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) ||||||| 2.98
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||| 1.39

Your Introverted Thinking (Ti) is very developed.
Your Extroverted Intuition (Ne) is moderate.
Your Introverted Intuition (Ni) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Sensation (Se) is moderate.
Your Introverted Sensation (Si) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Thinking (Te) is moderate.
Your Extroverted Feeling (Fe) is moderate.
Your Introverted Feeling (Fi) is low.

Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: INTP
or Second Possibility: ISTJ
or Third Possibility: ENTP

Your cognitive functions are, in order of development:
Ti - Si - Ne - Se - Te - Ni - Fe - Fi


*


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm just gonna test something a bit random.









Is she spinning clockwise or counter-clockwise?


*LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS (spinning counter-clockwise)*

uses logic
detail oriented
facts rule
words and language
present and past
math and science
can comprehend
knowing
acknowledges
order/pattern perception
knows object name
reality based
forms strategies
practical
safe


*RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS (spinning clockwise)*

uses feeling
“big picture” oriented
imagination rules
symbols and images
present and future
philosophy & religion
can “get it” (i.e. meaning)
believes
appreciates
spatial perception
knows object function
fantasy based
presents possibilities
impetuous
risk taking


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I'm just gonna test something a bit random.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At first I saw her hopping on her right foot while swinging the left counter-clockwise. I looked away, looked back and the feet had switched to clockwise. It keeps going back and forth and I have officially been mind-fudged.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

anak said:


> At first I saw her hopping on her right foot while swinging the left counter-clockwise. I looked away, looked back and the feet had switched to clockwise. It keeps going back and forth and I have officially been mind-fudged.


I know what you mean.
I just thought about clockwise motion and she went clockwise, and then I thought about counter-clockwise motion, and she appeared to move counter clockwise. I would follow the movement by rotating my finger off in my peripheral vision. It ultimately depends on perception. She could be going either way really. @Acerbusvenator what would you make of that?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting.
Basically there's a connection between the brain functions and the MBTI functions.



> *LEFT BRAIN FUNCTIONS (spinning counter-clockwise)*
> 
> uses logic
> detail oriented
> ...


A lot of these is close to what could be described as the ST functions.
It's down to earth and logical etc.
Maybe even more towards STJ.



> *RIGHT BRAIN FUNCTIONS (spinning clockwise)*
> 
> uses feeling
> “big picture” oriented
> ...


This however is more is more NF like.
Maybe even more towards NFP.

They did a test on this in an INFP group and the majority saw her spinning clockwise.

I'm thinking that this could mean that you're neither ISTJ (which we already know) nor INFP.

For example. @_FacelessBeauty_ is INTJ, so she got the intuition from the right brain functions, but also the logic from the left brain functions.
Hence the spinning girl is in the middle for you.

I for example only see her spin clockwise and the randomly counter-clockwise at times (but that's after I've read a lot).


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

You can be who or what ever you want to be....baby. I came here pretty much to just be a dick and say that.

But I will add may or may not have been mentioned, being a feeler doesnt make you emotionally unhealthy. Its just a different type of approaching things, we all go off how we feel and think to some degree.
The feeling preference is just more how do I feel about this, its not about happy sad angry.
Especially Fi, it's selfish as in that its alla bout how I feel about something. With Fe its about how others feel, thats my dumbified version of it because i is dumb.

So basically it's jsut a different logical approach to it, it doesnt mean feelers are irrational spurts of emotions because thats actually unhealthy to not have a hold on your emotions or too much of a grip on them. Well actually the simplest way to describe it is, Thinkers are objective. Feelers are subjective.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Interesting.
> Basically there's a connection between the brain functions and the MBTI functions.
> 
> 
> ...



It's a toss up for me, because I see both in equal measures. I am a leftie, which would make me right brain dominant, but in the right brain activity known as Geometry, which is spatial, I am terrible.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

The two are nothing alike (no, in the enneagram, they're nothing alike either). They both lead by polar opposite functions (Ti for INTPs, Fi for INFPs), and one is a dominant feeler, while the other is a dominant thinker, so what the Ti dominants reject as a legitimate decision-making perspective is feeling essentially, while the Fi dominants reject thinking as a legitimate decision-making perspective. If you're confused between the two, you're probably neither and probably some perception dominant (S or N) instead, who doesn't mind appealing to either thinking or feeling in the decision-making process. Btw, INFPs are essentially left-brained thinkers according to Nardi's study, so I see no point in testing brain hemisphere usage. I recommend studying up on the functions, basically. One defaults to a perspective of "what's significant to me" while the other defaults to a perspective of "what makes sense to me." Not comparable.


----------



## porosityofpious (Jul 22, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> The two are nothing alike (no, in the enneagram, they're nothing alike either). They both lead by polar opposite functions (Ti for INTPs, Fi for INFPs), and one is a dominant feeler, while the other is a dominant thinker, so what the Ti dominants reject as a legitimate decision-making perspective is feeling essentially, while the Fi dominants reject thinking as a legitimate decision-making perspective. If you're confused between the two, you're probably neither and probably some perception dominant (S or N) instead, who doesn't mind appealing to either thinking or feeling in the decision-making process. Btw, INFPs are essentially left-brained thinkers according to Nardi's study, so I see no point in testing brain hemisphere usage. I recommend studying up on the functions, basically. One defaults to a perspective of "what's significant to me" while the other defaults to a perspective of "what makes sense to me." Not comparable.


its more like "what is fun for me"

your whole post makes so much sense.


----------

